# Franklin MA plowing



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

We have a property manger in Stoughton looking for someone to plow his Franklin lot. I'm not to sure of the size, I think its pretty small maybe around 10,000/15,000sq/ft. Its to far for us, I told him I would try to find someone. If anybody's interested shoot me a email, I'll get his info over to you. Thanks. 
Shane
[email protected]


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I emailed you.


----------

